
Apollo 11 in real time on its 50th anniversary - ruytlm
https://apolloinrealtime.org
======
PostOnce
Bug report? First, though, let me say this is one of my absolute favorite
sites on the internet that I can remember. Amazing work.

Bug? The audio is in the right time, its playing now what would be playing at
6am eastern, july 16th 1969, because the launch would be 3 hours from now

but in my time zone it says "10pm july 16 1969" because its 10pm here now.

Is that wrong or am I misunderstanding something?

------
ruytlm
I know this has been discussed previously about a month ago[0], but I hope
allowed for discussion again so soon given that it is now exactly 50 years
ago.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20193118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20193118)

